# 240sx on a budget



## michael117 (May 20, 2006)

I have a '97 accord automatic right now that I got in December as my first car to learn on and get the hang of things. Also, it wasn't until I actually started driving did I realize how amazing a car can be. I do some handbrake stuff now, but it's just not cutting it and would like a car that is more fun. So of course, I looked to Nissan and the 240sx. To get my accord, I had been working at burger king and eventually bought it for $4000. There were a lot of little things wrong with it and I have upgraded the head unit and may try to sell it after summer or next summer to get a 240sx. Although, I have been researching online to gauge the price of things and so on.

Anyway... I'm looking into an s13 and would like to drift with it at some time. I am setting $5000 as my limit (yes, really low... sorry, I'm far from rich and it's hard earning money when you're young). To start off, lets say I go for a car like this one in my area. It already has the Silvia JDM front minus the bumper or go for some other relatively cheap 89-91 240sx costing somewhere between $1,000 and $2,000. (By the way, what do you guys suggest is the best place to look for a cheap s13 240sx?) From there, would you guys suggest going with upgrading the suspension or an engine swap to a sr20det and later upgrading the suspension? Would the sr20det cause me to not be able to pass emissions test even without any actual mods?

I had found this website selling complete engines with transmission, ecu, etc, or just the engine by itself for cheaper. Would it be fine if I just got the engine by itself minus the transmission, ecu, wiring harness, ignition chip, and mass air flow sensor? Where would be the best place to find engines or are there any particular websites you recommend for cheap sr20det? Do you think I would be fine if I bought a haynes manual and tried to do the engine swap myself with my dad who often does work on the cars at home?

What are the essential suspension components I would need to upgrade at minimum if I wanted to try drifting it and how much would that cost?

Thank you very much. I apologize for being so ignorant when it comes to cars and giving such a limited budget, but the guys on the forums seem pretty friendly and knowledgable.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

michael117 said:


> I have a '97 accord automatic right now that I got in December as my first car to learn on and get the hang of things. Also, it wasn't until I actually started driving did I realize how amazing a car can be. I do some handbrake stuff now, but it's just not cutting it and would like a car that is more fun. So of course, I looked to Nissan and the 240sx. To get my accord, I had been working at burger king and eventually bought it for $4000. There were a lot of little things wrong with it and I have upgraded the head unit and may try to sell it after summer or next summer to get a 240sx. Although, I have been researching online to gauge the price of things and so on.
> 
> Anyway... I'm looking into an s13 and would like to drift with it at some time. I am setting $5000 as my limit (yes, really low... sorry, I'm far from rich and it's hard earning money when you're young). To start off, lets say I go for a car like this one in my area. It already has the Silvia JDM front minus the bumper or go for some other relatively cheap 89-91 240sx costing somewhere between $1,000 and $2,000. (By the way, what do you guys suggest is the best place to look for a cheap s13 240sx?) From there, would you guys suggest going with upgrading the suspension or an engine swap to a sr20det and later upgrading the suspension? Would the sr20det cause me to not be able to pass emissions test even without any actual mods?
> 
> ...


just check ebay, there are plenty of 240's with sr's in them for sale.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree check Ebay but also check every other place too...Ebay sometimes can get higher prices for things then they are really worth. Autotrader.com or craigslist.org are some good places also to look for cars.....Take someone with you that knows 240s or cars when you go to look at them. So you dont get ripped. Check the emissions system if your state requires emissions checking. If your in the Austin TX area I would be more then glad to go with you. I remember buying my first few cars and with no assistance and got shafted but the early 80s that was very common. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

ok ok i gotta be the a$$hole huh....the search button is your best friend, try hangin out with it some, all the questions you jsut asked have been answerd millions of times, welcome aboard and have fun


----------



## skym (May 23, 2006)

For one, the site for your engine. My fav site which I plan to buy ANY JDM engine is osakajdmmotors.com The reason is a s13 sr20det from j-spec auto with manual tranny will cost $2000 USD without shipping, Osaka sells the EXACT engine with all the same parts for $1600 without shipping. I just freed up $400 for your bid. 
I know they are good as many people around here buy from them, my buddy is getting a GSR for his Civic from them and a few local shops buy engines from them. If you don't believe me go here http://www.glubes.ns.ca/speed/ or even contact them to ask where they get their engines. Good info has sources.

So yea, I think you've got the right idea so far. I noticed that the car u are looking at has no engine, thats a good start, cause you plan to swap it anyways. Just make sure the rest of the car isn't in bad shape. Also try to find 240's with SR20det swaps that people are abandoning due to funds or another car or something but be aware! I've heard of people buying a swap in progress car and it was because the engine was almost beyond rebuild...

When you buy a new engine get it compression tested, check the oilpan for metal filings and other debris and so on. It pays to do hours upon hours of research. 

Are you setting 5 grand as your limit with or without the money from selling your accord? Or do u plan to keep it? this little budget problem would really help.

Another thing I'd suggest, keep your accord for a while and save up enough to IMPORT A SILVIA. It's cheaper than you'd think. I can import a 1991 300zx and have it DELIVERED TO MY DOOR for 8400 CANADIAN!
You might want to keep your options open for a while. Try http://www.japanautodirect.com/

And more info. You wanted to know about emissions. If its the same as Canada, or similar, you should be ok with an early 90's 240 IF you drop a same year or newer engine in it. If your car is OBD1 than your engine can be OBD1. As long as your new engine is the same year or newer you should be fine. Just contact your department of Motor Vehicles and they'll be able to get u all the info you need.

Oh and for the japanautodirect.com sign up for a free membership to view the prices which are in JPY which has an exchange rate in Canada of about 1 CDN = 98 JPY so your looking at about 1 = 100 or so and they ship cars for 160,000JPY but maybe cheaper to USA as its a more common route for them. A Silvia will be way rarer and more potent than a 240 running SR20det so do some thinking and see if its possible.

Its hard on a fixed budget, I know where your coming from, but don't cheat yourself over a bit of time. If you can get a much better car if you wait like a year, than your getting a MUCH better investment. You don't wanna get the short end of the stick.

Have fun with your queries and searches and keep an open mind. And drop in and let us know how things go each step of the way cause you never know what you might learn that will help guide you through thr processes. See ya.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Lets start slow, you dont know a ton about cars so buying a 240 with a swapped motor that is illeagal in most states is a bad idea for you right now. If you want a fun relieable car to learn on as you progress here is a surefire plan.
1. Find a little or no rust s13 with a decent KA, i prefer the DOHC others dont mind the SOHC
2. Purhase, Coilovers, suspension arms, an exhaust, nice brake pads, SS lines and a decent LSD, 
3. Purchase motor mounts, a nice seat, low offset rims and tires later on when you havea bit more money. 


You will then have a fun car that will handle better than anything you've driven and be faster than your accord, while still keeping it a daily driver.

You dont have to listen to me, but trust me its your best choice


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Props to ya Boosted...that is by far the most incitefull thing i have read in a while....down to earth for the man on a budget...ok lets face it were all on a budget of some sort ..mine is Damn must have miss placed the receipt budget. Makes me feel better then seeing the numbers and honest when the wife asks "How much was that thingy???" I scratch my head and say "I dont remember but that receipt is around here some where."...>Damn its good to be the king......


----------



## Escobar1824 (Jun 6, 2006)

I just bought a 1990 240SX for $3500 off of auto trader, it had little problems with it but I am VERY happy.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Escobar congrats and enjoy


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

DELETE THIS POST


----------

